# Is he worth $6500?



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

It seems to me $6,500 is a bit pricey from what the add describes. Having said that I dont deal with Arabians, so there might be something I'm missing. 
It is kind of her to decrease the price by that much but I wouldn't agree to "BUT you have to keep him here so I can use him as a lesson horse". If he were for sale for much less than this I could see how it would be a fair trade but $6,500 is a lot for what he is and you having to share the horse on top of everything, does not seem like a fair trade to me.


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

I would suggest them too get updated pic's of him


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

He's really cute but can you get some pix? He doesnt look 16 hands in that pic but it could be the angle, he also doesnt look collected or on the bit, which could have just been the pic also. He's flashy for sure....


----------



## azarni (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks for all your comments. Personally, I would be keeping him at Donna's place anyways, so that really isn't an issue. And I wouldn't mind having him as a lesson horse just because he would get more exercise, and I would only be riding him a couple times a week.

Yes, he was very raw in that picture, but I've seen my teacher ride him and he's very collected .. extremely floaty gaits, totally gorgeous mover.  
I'm not a very experienced rider yet, so he doesn't look as amazing for me, but he listens to me really well. I actually have a lesson on him tomorrow, I asked specially to ride him. I'll try and get some pictures of him.

Yes, he's definately 16hh. I've ridden him, and I'm 5'10". He's one of the few horses that I don't look hilariously awkward on. The other lesson horse I ride is 15.2, and my legs hang a long ways past his belly, but on Kamel, I don't think they hang even close to as much.


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

There's not that much information about the horse to be honest. We really need better pictures. What has he been doing for the past 10 years? Yes, he says he jumps.. but how high, what does he do? What does he do in western, english etc? 

The deal sounds bad right now. Sure you would keep him there, and you don't mind him being used in lessons, but what happens if you move? You can't guarantee that you will be in the same place forever, or what if you have a falling out with your trainer (it happens)? What happens to the horse then? If you do decide to take this "deal", you need to make sure you cover all your bases with regards to the what ifs.


----------



## azarni (Aug 17, 2008)

He has been at my riding teacher's place for at least 4 years, and he has been used as a lesson horse and a jumper. He's bombproof and lots of fun on the trails, and goes both western & english easily (I've done both on him).

That's a very good point, pepperduck. I will definately ask my riding teacher what would happen if I ever had to leave. She is an extremely fair person, and very open to compromise. I've been riding with her for 3 years now, and I think we'd be able to figure something out before I started to seriously consider him.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

azarni said:


> http://www.majestkarabians.com/kamel.html
> 
> I've ridden him maybe 10 times (Donna Allen is my riding teacher) and the website doesn't lie! He's really an amazing boy.


10 times and this Donna just knows he is right for YOU ? Hmmmm



> I know it says he's not for sale, but Donna kind of has me in mind because Kamel and I are such a great pair. I am one of the few riders that Kamel enjoys having on his back -* he doesn't tolerate yanking on the bit or bouncing in the saddle one bit*.


Make a note of the bolded part.



> She had him for sale this spring for $10,000, but couldn't find the perfect buyer (she had tons of offers, though). She said she'd sell him to me for $6500, or around there, if I kept him at her stable and let her use him as a lesson horse.


So *he doesn't tolerate yanking on the bit or bouncing in the saddle one bit* but it is OK for people who are beginners to bounce around on him or if they don't they will somhow have the same ability to ride without bouncing that you do to ride him in a lesson.

Sorry if you buy a horse it should come with no strings attached. Very nice of her to potentially get the $6,500.00 from you and essentially have circumstances exactly the way they are now. AND if this "lesson" idea is a part of the sale...just how much is it worth if you decide to move him. Will she charge you the add'l $3,500.00 she wanted to get.

I have seen too many situations like this and they rarely work out. This horse will not truly be your horse for you will come up to ride find him in a lesson and you will be annoyed or you will not want to ride for he will be tired. Also if you want to show or get specialized lessons having some beginner up on him will ruin any training you have put on him.


{quote]Please note that she has sold many of her purebred Arabian yearlings for $8k-10k, and this guy has almost the same lines as they do. The thing I love about him is that he's 16hh, which is unheard of in Arabians. He's almost bombproof, and has only spooked on me once.[/quote]

There are larger Arabs without strings attached and I will bet dollars to donuts that if you had him properly measured he will be closer to 15:2.



> EDIT: That's a really old picture, from when he was 3 or 4. He's a bit chubbier now. He's 10 years old.


At age 10 absolutely NO way for that price.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Like Spyder said... my biggest concern is that this horse isn't tolerant of yanking or bouncing and that you're one of the few riders he enjoys. Why in the world would you want to use him as a school horse if that's the case?! Tolerance of things like that is crucial for a school horse! Plus, I've used my horse as a beginner horse before and believe me, it's hard to watch. Esp a horse that's remotely green. For every step you take forward the beginners will take him two steps back! If you're still interested in the horse and you still want to use him as lesson horse, you could work out a deal where you pay the full $10,000 (or whatever) but she gives you a discount on his board for whatever months he's used as a lesson horse. And that way you have no strings attached. I'd also set up some guidelines on when and how frequently he can be used, just like if you were to half lease him out, just so you're not coming out to the barn only to find out he's being ridden already. 

As far as his price goes... When I think of a horse that's starting off his show career worth $6,500, I think of something around 4 or 5, good mover, ability to excel in the upper levels, and lacking mainly experience. A horse that's 10, lacking show experience, and is picky enough to only tolerate certain riders, in my opinion, is not worth that.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

To sum up everyone's good advise: Too much money for too little horse with too many strings attached.

Think with your head not your heart. There are a LOT of better horses out there for way less then half the price.


----------



## NoFear526 (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm sorry sweetie but I agree with all the suggestions made.

I think she is trying to have her cake and eat it too, and for that price, that is not a fair deal at all. Especially given the circumstances and what you've told us about him.

He is very pretty though, but I am sure there are plenty of nice horses out there that you can get for less money and that come no strings attached, like everyone has said.

Good luck!


----------



## azarni (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies, sorry I took so long to say anything.

I just have one point about the whole "lesson horse" thing. My riding teacher is NOT so stupid that she would put a beginner on a horse that doesn't enjoy that. She has 6 horses she uses for lessons, and Donna never lets anybody ride certain horses (like Kamel) if she believes that the horse and rider don't match. At the moment, there are only 3 or 4 people riding him, and he does excellent for all of us. The beginners get to ride Rocky or Boya, who are both cut out for the job.

I rode him on Tuesday, and he went like a dream. He is THE most gorgeous mover I've ever ridden, and he is the only Arabian I've seen that actually enjoys jumping. Donna is currently using him as her show horse, and he has cleaned up the local jumping shows. She said she only does about 2'6 with him at the shows (although I've never actually seen him at one, many of the other students also comment that he does well). But I have seen him do 3'9 easily.
He really, truly reminds me of a puppydog. He'll follow Donna and a few others around without a lead, and he's not scared of anything! There was a boy with a wheelchair that came into the arena, and while all the other horses went bug-eyed, he just stared at it with amazement and awe on his face. It was hilarious!

I have another lesson with him tomorrow, and I definately WILL take pictures! He collects beautifully for Donna, and I'd love to get some pictures of it just for general interest.

I also talked to Donna about the whole boarding thing, and she she understood me perfectly, and that she wasn't really thinking when she said what did. She did ask that if I bought him, however, that I would tell her before I decided to sell him again, and she would consider buying him back. She actually just bought back Rocky (who I mentioned before) from one of her other students. Rocky had been a lesson horse the entire time, but the student in question bought one of Donna's yearlings, and was going to sell Rocky. So Donna bought him back without a second thought.

EDIT: She also said that the price for him was dropping alot anyways because he's only getting older. She didn't mention any specific price, however.

Sorry again for the long post.


----------

